# Trailer Coating



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

So.. I've a 16 foot trailer that needs a new coating. I use it for general hauling, 4 wheelers, whatever. Its come down to either professional done Rhino(or similar) liner or powder coat. I want to avoid plain ol' paint for some reason because that's too easy and i dont want rust spots everywhere in a couple years. I can get it powdercoated for around 140-50. I haven't priced rhino liner. Anyone have any comments or experiences with somethin like this? Also.. any clue on how heavy either are?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

prep prep and prep sand bast it then powder coat its good hard stuff. if you really get into it Rhino the leading edge for rock chips and heavily used areas like the deck after you powder coat.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Powder coat it for that price. The construction company i work for has the beds of all our trucks Rhino lined. While i will say it some tough stuff and great at keeping stuff from sliding around in the back of your truck, it still will flack and chip in spots with use. Plus the color fades from a dark black to a dark grey color from the sun light.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks for the input. i think i'll go with the powdercoat. that price includes all blasting and other prep. all i gotta do is pull the wood, lights, and wheels and haul it up there.


----------



## MINICUP28 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have Rhino in my PU bed. I put 44 ton of crushed stone through it last summer building my cabin and the road to it. It was a good investment.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Rhino liner is the bomb, stuff is bullet proof.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

if you can get it powder coated that cheap go for it.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Did you get a special price because you know someone there is is that the "walk in off the street" price?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nah i know the owna'


----------

